# When should you clip?



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Although I have bought several books about cockapoos, which give details on how to clip etc I cant find one thats says when?
I wasnt neccessarily intending to have Arlo clipped but already his fur is growing over his eyes and I worry it will effect his sight? He is just over 4 months old now. Any advice would be welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

As soon as the first matt comes in, usually on the tummy or ears I know it's time for a clip. In no time there will be ten and I will be fighting a losing battle. As for their fringes, I give them a trim myself occasionally, although they do look a bit like a child whose mum has chopped his or her fringe so I don't unless they really can't see! I do think a cockapoo looks better with a long curly face.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When to clip is an individual decision, I think - but either way, if you are going to do it yourself or take your pup to the groomer I would get him used to the process now. If he will go to a grooming parlour book him in now for a wash and tidy up - they'll trim his face and 'hygiene' area (!!) and his paws and nails. 
First time Kiki went to the parlour it took them 45mins just to wash, dry and trim - quite long enough for a little pup. She had another puppy visit a month later and then she was clipped just before she was spayed at 6 months and she was with the groomer for just over 2 hours! 
Her coat is very soft and absorbs water like a sponge. It took so long to get her dry after a walk in the rain - which at the time was several times every day. I like her coat long - but it is so much easier to look after when it is short


----------

